# Totaline thermostat blinking "Heat On" before the fan comes on.



## Maybeitwillwork (Jan 24, 2009)

My thermostat blinks "Heat On" when the inside temp reads less than the temp that I set.  After a few minutes the fan turns on and the "Heat On" indicator stops blinking and is on.  Is the heat actually on when the indicator is blinking and if so how do I keep it from turning on while the fan is not blowing.  I don't want to waste money by running the heater for no reason.


----------



## kok328 (Jan 24, 2009)

To answer your first question, simply check the furnace burners when the tstat is blinking.
To answer your second question, you don't want to turn the fan on until the heat has reached a certain tempature or you'll feel a luke warm draft.  Having the blower come on before the flame will actually cost you more due to running the blower before the temps are ready.


----------

